# Wildcat - 3/30/2019



## Bostonian (Mar 30, 2019)

*Date:  *3/30/2019

*Resort:  *Wildcat Mountain

*Conditions:  *Frozen hard pack...

*Report:  *I decided to head up to Wildcat today thinking it would be great spring skiing and avoid the rain.  Boy was I wrong!  Well it was foggy and misty, temps didn't get out of the 30's and it was frozen hard pack, except on the base.   Legs are sore, but was well worth the trip up... Some photos from today:

Sunrise on Route 101:






Lift line:





What a view today!





Lynx:





Catapult:





Polecat:


----------



## abc (Mar 31, 2019)

Having your own private mountain, no crowd to deal with...:grin:

Ok, so it’s hard pack. Timing is a bit off. Been there, done that. I tend to quickly forget those days, but only remember the days when I got it right!


----------

